# Schools in Abu Dhabi



## Yuso (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all

My husband and I are to move from London to Abu Dhabi in the next few months. Now we are having troubles getting a place in nursery/school for our 3.5 year old son.
Please can anyone gives us some advice on how to get a place in school now?
All the schools we contact say thatbtheybhave closed their waiting lists or applications. We are in real panic!
Please help! 
Thank you so much.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

We are in EXACTLY the same situation.

Very limited spaces.
Keep persisting and try different schools :-(


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Dont put deposits down. I dont have kids, but read so many people do it... and never get a response back. People get so scared and worried and stressed, they put down deposits on like five or six schools (at like 500 dirhams a pop) and will only go to one of those. 

Find out when those that dont confirm, will just lose their spot and they will open the registration back up. That week/day this June or July.... call and try THEN.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

We just registered our kids in January and they start next week at regent international. The school was great to deal with. It was the only one of the many I called that wasn't either full or wanting a deposit whilst not confirming a place.


----------



## stevejackson (Apr 10, 2013)

i think school for a 3 and half year boy should not be a problem..tell the school about your situation and try to convince them .


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Schools under five and getting a place at the moment are TERRIBLE. Extreme shortages


----------

